# Automator répeter à l'infini l'exécution d'un processus



## Balawoo (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour

Je joue à Ikariam, et je voudrai gagner en performance la nuit.

Il y a une action autour des corsaires, le résultat est meilleure si toutes les 2 minutes 30 on relance une course

Donc pour faire fructifier mes nuits, je voudrai mettre en place un script perpetuel.


Avec Automator, j'ai réussi à enchainer un processus qui fait les cliques nécessaire à l'éxécution de l'action.

Maintenant je voudrai enchainer ce processus dans un script pour qu'il s'exécute à l'infini (le temps de pause peut être géré par le processus automator.

Et la je butte, je ne vois pas comment faire, quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

Merci

Bala


----------



## Lebossflo (27 Janvier 2013)

Non mais je veut bien que tu me fasses une copie de ton scripte


----------



## Balawoo (3 Février 2013)

bonjour

J'y suis arrivé

il me reste un problème que l'affichage glisse et je dois trouver le moyen que les batiments ne dérapent pas

Pour faire la boucle il y a l'action boucle
et pour faire le délais il y a l'action pause


----------



## Lebossflo (6 Février 2013)

Tu joue sur quelle server?


----------

